# Fishing thread.



## Bypass (Oct 9, 2015)

Do you guys do any fishing? Post some pictures of your catch. I like to catch spots out on Carters Lake here in Georgia using ultralight tackle it is a lot of fun.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 9, 2015)

Haven't had the time to do much fishing lately; I've just been twice in the last three years.  Most recent was off of the pier at Gulf State Park in Gulf Shores, AL.  Before that, Smallish Child and I hit a few fishing spots around Merritt Island and Cocoa Beach, FL.  I'll have to dig for the pics later.


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 10, 2015)

I stay out on the Kenai and Russian Rivers here in Alaska. First picture is of me with a King Salmon I got ocean fishing out of Homer. Second is back down on the Kenai where I belong.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 10, 2015)

Awesome guys!! I love gulf shores fishing. I have never been to Alaska but that looks like a blast. Nice catch man. 

Here are some of the little ones I have caught.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 10, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> I stay out on the Kenai and Russian Rivers here in Alaska. First picture is of me with a King Salmon I got ocean fishing out of Homer. Second is back down on the Kenai where I belong.
> View attachment 14162 View attachment 14164



You are not supposed to eat the fly rod:wall:, you are supposed to eat the fish....  friggin Marines....:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## policemedic (Oct 10, 2015)

x SF med said:


> You are not supposed to eat the fly rod:wall:, you are supposed to eat the fish....  friggin Marines....:wall::wall::wall:



That's why they can't have nice things and should donate any King Salmon they catch to the Army.


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 10, 2015)

x SF med said:


> You are not supposed to eat the fly rod:wall:, you are supposed to eat the fish....  friggin Marines....:wall::wall::wall:


I always get it backwards. No wonder I have such a bad stomach ache. Was starting to think I was allergic to fish. 



policemedic said:


> That's why they can't have nice things and should donate any King Salmon they catch to the Army.


Someone has to fill the freezer to feed the clan here.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 10, 2015)

Part of me wants to hate that photo just because I miss fresh king salmon.  I usually can  only find the Atlantic farmed crap here, sometimes coho/silvers though if I time it right.


----------



## Kunoichii (Oct 10, 2015)

Went fishing last month in the gulf (of mexico). Lots of snapper and randoms. SO GOOD!!!


----------



## Red-Dot (Oct 12, 2015)

Here is a nice smallie... Will post some trout pics later.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 12, 2015)

A take my oldest daughter fishing regularly, my middle daughter and youngest (my son) are only good for about 30-45 minutes. Then it turns into three kids with sharp hooks, fishing rods and muddy water and a dad stressing out. Works better when its just my oldest and me. Normally set some catfish rigs, then I'll cast for bass while she rips into the sun fish.

As for saltwater, my brother and I just spent the last two weekends on south padre island and port Aransas island. Generally in the surf or off the jetty's, still need to put his boat back together, 19' nitro center console... 

Yes I fish...


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 13, 2015)

We live in MT.



LL


----------



## Gunz (Oct 13, 2015)

A fish. _Sehnor Mackarel de Espana_. RIP


----------



## Gunz (Oct 14, 2015)

policemedic said:


> That's why they can't have nice things and should donate any King Salmon they catch to the Army.


 

"We don't have any socks and we don't have any 30-round 'banana mags'... you want socks and banana mags, you shoulda joined the fuckin Army." -- Capt. Bob Mallard, 7th Co, 2nd CAG


----------



## Red-Dot (Oct 16, 2015)

Couple of VA and NC trout pics......


----------



## amorris127289 (Oct 16, 2015)

Went to my parents home last weekend and decided to stay up late and venture out on the bay. I found four flounder in about two hours, the water was cloudy from rain so I did not have good visibility at all.


----------



## amorris127289 (Oct 16, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> Went to my parents home last weekend and decided to stay up late and venture out on the bay. I found four flounder in about two hours, the water was cloudy from rain so I did not have good visibility at all.


The fifth was found about an hour later*


----------

